

Anatomy of a Program in Memory (2009) - cptwunderlich
http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/anatomy-of-a-program-in-memory/

======
malingo
Original HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=452005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=452005)

